# Ditch Witch SK650 questions



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

Our club, SORBA Mid TN is researching about the purchase of a 6-way blade for the SK650. I contacted one vendor about the Bradco blade. He says I will need a valve and hoses because I only have 4 hoses to connect to. Is this correct? 

I thought DW sold their own 6 way blade for this machine, and I have not read anything on here about any special hydraulic circuits that have to be added. I have not been able to find this out with DW internet sources.


----------



## auditunerb5 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dw650*

Kindacreeky, there is an aux valve with an electronic solenoid that switches the hydraulic pressure between the two auxiliary movements. Your DW dealer will be able to get you the details as the one we use is directly from DW dealer.

BTW can you comment on how your club got the funds to purchase a DW. We are just north in Louisville, and while we are lucky to have access to several DW650s owned by the one land manager, we can only use them during normal working hours which is difficult with volunteers. Thanks


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

6 way blade are a little bit flimsier than regular 4 way. Get a Heavy-Duty Bradco blade and learn to use it. With some practice, you'll be able to emulate the tilt movement you're looking for. You can twist/angle the blade to create that nice outslope on the thread.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

After using the 6-way blade for over four years and breaking the main pivot three times, I switched to the standard blade from DW. It definitely takes more...skill to learn how to angle the blade with the tilt v. using the 6-way blade, but it can be done. Next, the pivot pin that can with this blade is loo long and very soft; it bent during use, which caused difficulty getting it out. Then it broke off, which helped in getting it out. Now the remaining piece is bent. I need to find a suitable replacement like a high grade stainless or galvanized bolt.

D


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

We just purchased a nice 650 for $5500 in auction. We bid on several before scoring this one... Down side is that I almost like the 350 better. 650 for what ever reason changed the orientation for the aux (blade) and the track controls are twitchy at best compared to the sturdy 350 knobs. I find that even in idle, barely attempting to move it fwd results in jerky and inconsistent starts from side to side causing great alarm for skinny unloading ramps.

The power of the 650 is amazing and already hearing creaks and groans of protest on our braco blade. I hardly use the aux anymore other than to change the angle of the blade right to left. Using the tilt on the main arm is much more fluid for cambering bench and does not tap the hydrolics so much. We are shopping for another blade and would appreciate any recommendations regarding source $ (ca) and durability.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*Thanks for responses.*

So as I understand it, there is one auxiliary hydraulic circuit, and for the tilt, you have to install a solenoid valve and split that circuit so that it can do two different things. Is that about right?

To clarify, our club does not own a SK650. We have been investigating rental of one, and thought we might buy the blade, then rent the machine. Chattanooga SORBA has bought their own 6-way blade and then rents a SK650 that they attach it to. This is the method that they used for their most recent trail project, Enterprise South, built beside the new Volkswagen plant.

Our DW dealer is the only game in town here for the SK650 that we have found. He refuses to rent except by the week, and we really just want to rent on weekends. So I don't know where that is going.

I have read about the weakness of the Bradco 6-way blade. I did not know the problem was so bad. I have welding skills and machines and just thought I could beef it up. Looks like I underestimated the problem.

I am not a machine operator yet, but plan to be. I have hand dug miles of trail, so I at least know what I want. Because I am ignorant of the basics, I don't understand how you can manually tilt the 4-way blade. A little more explanation would help on this issue.

We have found a Bobcat MT52 with a 4-way blade that we can rent on the weekends. We may try this first. We now have 3 trails that we are working on details for, and two will definitely need machine work. There are two more off in the future, that we have plans for now. Both of those are on steep ground and are machine cut candidates too.

As for buying a machine; I investigated this and a non-profit can get RTF grant funds for a machine, as part of a trail building proposal. We have considered this and are still. But RTF funds can also be secured for rental fees. Because of maintenance and storage, this may be the way we go. I believe that SORBA in Atlanta has bought one or two machines with RTF grant monies.

Anybody got experience with the Bobcat MT52?

Will the Bradco 6-way, that is made for the SK650 fit any other manufacturer's machines?


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

kindacreeky said:


> Our DW dealer is the only game in town here for the SK650 that we have found. He refuses to rent except by the week, and we really just want to rent on weekends. So I don't know where that is going.


We rent our SK650 from a local landscape contractor....by the hour. The rate is higher that a daily rate divided by 8 hours, but we spend less than we would otherwise, so its a good deal for both parties. The way he figures it, if it's not running/moving, it's not making him money. His crews don't work on the weekend and I have my pick of dual axle mower trailers (on the house) to haul it around with.

The 6-way seems to be hanging on by a thread and has a lot of play in it.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

kindacreeky said:


> Anybody got experience with the Bobcat MT52?


We've built a few Km of singletrack with a MT55 a few years ago. We had a tilt-attachment and a regular HD blade, so pretty much the same as a 6way. The tilt is great to work with a 4-in-1 bucket, which we also use with good results. Worked pretty well. Learning curve on the Bobcat is 1000 times easier than the twitchy commands on the SK650. Machine is powerful enough. Get rid of the operator platform as it's totally useless with the wheel.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

kindacreeky said:


> S Because I am ignorant of the basics, I don't understand how you can manually tilt the 4-way blade. A little more explanation would help on this issue.
> 
> Anybody got experience with the Bobcat MT52?
> 
> Will the Bradco 6-way, that is made for the SK650 fit any other manufacturer's machines?


The 4-way blade has a center pivot pin you remove that allows you to swing the blade to either side. Then you reinsert the pin with the blade in the new, angled position. Make sense?

The 52, IMO, is clunkier and lacks the power of the 650.

D


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

*Action of the 4-way blade*

Folks: Thanks for all the responses.

The four way goes up, down, and angles (horizontally) right or left. The six-way adds tilt, 2 ways.

HypNotic says: "With some practice, you'll be able to emulate the tilt movement you're looking for. You can twist/angle the blade to create that nice outslope on the thread. "

I don't see how you can twist the 4-way blade.

Certainly there are groups out there that are successfully operating with the 6-way?


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

kindacreeky said:


> Folks: Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> The four way goes up, down, and angles (horizontally) right or left. The six-way adds tilt, 2 ways.
> 
> ...


The 6-way we use is "loose" and falling apart after 250 hours.

On the four-way, the "tilt" is done by setting your angle "horizontally" and then working the "dump" feature.

For those w/ time on both the 4-way and the 6, I've been playing with trying to adjust the tilt movement on a 6 way, pretending its a 4-way. Is it easier to do with the 4 way because the blade is taller or something?


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Fattirewilly said:


> On the four-way, the "tilt" is done by setting your angle "horizontally" and then working the "dump" feature.


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I used a 6-way blade for the three 6-month to 7-month build seasons, and my maintenance department used it two winters to plow snow on sidewalks. I had to rebuild the main pivot in the middle of the second season and then have extra support welded on at the end of the same season. It broke beyond repair during the second winter. I LOVED how I could fine tune the position of it. 

The four way blade is more robust, and you CAN angle like a six way; it just takes a more sublte touch, IMO. I'm still learning the intricacies of making a 4-way work like a 6-way, but it's certainly doable. 

IMO, the better investment is a 4-way blade. 

D


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

I probably have over a thousand hours on SK650 and while I agree a real 6way is a nice touch, the fact the 4way is much more robust make it an easy choice for trailbuilding. For light landscaping, I would probably not say the same thing... but attacking roots and rocks is a job for heavy metal. Get the 4 way


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

In addition to the blade itself being more durable on the 4-way, there is also less hydraulic hose to get snagged and broken which always seems to happen with trail building since there is so much brush and tree branches for the hoses to get snagged on.


----------



## kindacreeky (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. We are putting in for an RTP grant for purchase of the SK650 machine and will compliment it with rental time of a mini-excavator. 

Can we get by with a 2000 lb mini-excav. or do we need to go on up to a 3500 lb machine? 

Still contemplating whether to get a 4-way or 6-way. I thought we might buy the 6-way, use it for a few years, and when it tears up beyond repair, then buy a 4-way. It sounds like the learning curve is steeper with the 4-way. 

Has anybody got a picture of the damage that occurs on the center pivot of the 6-way? Is there a way to beef this up from new to prevent the failure?


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

kindacreeky said:


> Can we get by with a 2000 lb mini-excav. or do we need to go on up to a 3500 lb machine?
> 
> Has anybody got a picture of the damage that occurs on the center pivot of the 6-way? Is there a way to beef this up from new to prevent the failure?


It depends on the work you want to do: moving boulders and trying to remove tree stumps mean you probably need a more powerful machine. Regardless, I recommend renting one with a thumb attachment & a switch or lever that allows you to go from ISO to SAE controls and vice versa. Most have the latter, but not all have the former.

I'll see if I can get a picture of the one I own that broke.

D


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't forget training for the SK650, you'll thank yourself later. 

For mini-X, if you have rocks, roots and/or lot of vegetal to deal with, a -2000lb machine will be a waste of time. Get something along the line of a Deere 17D, Kubota U17 or something alike. Zero tail swing machine are what you want.


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

dburatti said:


> The 4-way blade has a center pivot pin you remove that allows you to swing the blade to either side. Then you reinsert the pin with the blade in the new, angled position. Make sense?
> 
> The 52, IMO, is clunkier and lacks the power of the 650.
> 
> D


How does the MT 52 compare vs. the DW SK500? Our local DW dealer went out of business the rental place has a brand new Bobcat MT52. I could see that the wheel on the platform and the platform itself don't lend to trail building. But now I have to go to another state to rent DW.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

TrailYoda said:


> How does the MT 52 compare vs. the DW SK500? Our local DW dealer went out of business the rental place has a brand new Bobcat MT52. I could see that the wheel on the platform and the platform itself don't lend to trail building. But now I have to go to another state to rent DW.


IIRC, they are similar in power. Check the specs on them both re power to weight ratio AND ground pressure. I _think_ the MT52 is heavier than the 500 but am not sure.

Ergonomically, I like the controls on the DW better.

I say rent the MT52 so you can get direct experience with it. It'll probably do what you need it to do.

Hope this helps.

D


----------

